# Metal detecting



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Anybody here into metal detecting,I would like to buy a detector and get started and would like some pointers maybe.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I keep wanting to start, but never do. So, I am registering to this thread for tips as well....

:lurk5:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Being retired gives me way to much free time and as I love anything vintage I should enjoy digging up the past.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a friend at work who loves metal detecting. You need an expensive rig to get good stuff. His first piece of advice to me was to get a used good unit on Ebay. I haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet.

I like to find stuff with my cheapie rig, but it's all been junk so far.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have always been told that as well. Did he list any specific brand or model #?


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll ask him


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been told the White brand is very popular.


----------



## SerGF21 (Feb 2, 2020)

> Anybody here into metal detecting,I would like to buy a detector and get started and would like some pointers maybe.


do you still want to get into metal detecting?
there is a good model of metal detector for beginners Fisher F22


----------



## MukaOrb (Feb 2, 2020)

SerGF21 said:


> do you still want to get into metal detecting?
> there is a good model of metal detector for beginners Fisher F22


My dream for about 5 years was to buy a nice metal detector that will become my hobby and my obsession. And finally I got it. I got it almost 6 months ago my lovely Garrett Ace 300 Metal Detector. Unfortunately not all my relatives understand my hobby and say it is useless and stupid one. But one day I proved that it is not. I called my friend Dan into my house to see the collection that I got with my metal detector. He spent a good 30 minutes studying the finds. One was three German silver pfennig coins from the 1870s that had been soldered together, another was an old bottle I had found in an outhouse dig, and the third was an antique candleholder. He was in shock  By the way I chose my detector by reading some articles.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life. I ended up getting a Discovery 3300. My buddy recommended a detector that can discern different types of metals. Basically, you can try to screen out all the trash metal and still find the "good" stuff. I'm going to go with him this spring / summer. He got a new unit. I'll ask him what he got. I still haven't had time to try mine. I'm sort of catching up on a lot of other things. Perhaps this spring.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Slightly off topic, but I have been watching a British Dramody on our local PBS station called the "Detectorists". It's an interesting show as they deal with the British detecting rules and regulations, their own club dynamics, small village life and their own social lives.






Getting a detector has always been a bucket list item for me for the past 30+ years now, but I have always found another place to spend the money.


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a basic detector, and I've only ever used it a few times. Got so much else I have to do, no time for it. This year I plan to use it more.


----------



## maddistrong (Feb 3, 2020)

Choosing a metal detector is a very important one. It all depends on it, there are good detectors that can find almost everything on earth, and others that are not so good and can make mistakes. When I bought a metal detector, I read a lot of articles and consulted with a lot of friends. That's why I recommend you read an article about beginner friendly metal detector. I hope it helps you a lot in making the best choice.


----------

